# combustible gas fumes in sump pump pit



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey there, hoping someone can help me out.

I've been feeling increased headaches, dizziness, blurred vision, rapid heart rates over the past year. Noting that symptoms are often worse in my finished basement and especially the furnace room.

The propane furnace has been checked and found to be in good working order.

Tonight I decided to walk around the basement with my handheld methane / propane sniffer. I turned it on outside to let it self calibrate in fresh air. Walked into the basement and got some weak alarms (>40 ppm) on the side of the basement opposite of the furnace room. Then walked into the furnace room put the probe near the furnace and got no alarms. Then for some reason decide to stick the probe into the U shaped opening on the sump pump pit, and got alarms at >320 ppm (this detector's highest reading is >640 ppm).

I've done a bit of research and have found articles stating that "...air tight lids for sump pump pits are a good idea to keep 'soil gases' from contaminating indoor air quality...." One of the gases mentioned was methane.

This is probably getting pulled into the air stream and circulated through the house, which then causes my symptoms of exposure. I've noticed I always feel better when I'm outside of the house.

Just wondering if it's "normal" to have a buildup of methane gas in a sump pump pit...? I'm assuming it's methane because if it were propane, I'd be able to smell the rotten egg additive.

Thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Call the gas company first and a local licensed plumber or possibly a HVAC, or heat guy. Sounds serious. Don’t take chances! If you have loved ones and family near by, crash on there couch.

Wish I could help you more, but this site is for professionals only.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

My apologies. I just noticed the "for pro's only" part.

But thanks for your time and advice. I didn't think it was normal either.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Best of luck! 

I’ve never heard of your situation, but never say you’ve seen everything in the plumbing trade! Usually gas, lp or ng comes in far above basement floor level. 

Start with your gas company, then call a licensed plumber with a camera if it turns out not to be lp/ng.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Will do, definitely. I did a fair bit of internet searching before posting here and I couldn't find anything similar to my situation on other forums. I'm not sure what else could set off alarms on a sniffer that is calibrated for methane and propane only. But it definitely needs to be checked out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You could have a broken main line that is still a combination (sewer/storm) why I suggest a plumber with a camera.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

House is in rural Iowa. 30 miles from the nearest city. Septic tank only out here. And the house is only 10 years old. But phone calls to a plumber and the hvac installer will be made.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

radon gas, your a goner, too late with those symptoms...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Radon is a crock of sh!t! Hell water is known by the state of Kalifornia to cause cancer!


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Radon test was done last year and found to be at the very low end of acceptable levels. So, no radon problem.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

sk12344 said:


> Hey there, hoping someone can help me out.
> <<SNIP>
> 
> *You mention sump pit. Are you calling a sewer pump pit a sump pit?
> They both look the same, however the sewer ejection tank would have a bolt down lid. It is possible that some one uniformed is using the sump pit for a wrong purpose. EG a sewer tank, Also a sewer tank would need to be vented through the roof. I for one would like to hear the outcome of this problem ...*


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

First of all, thank you to everyone here for even allowing me to continue to post since it is a "pro's only" forum. Honestly, I've gotten better feedback here because of the fact that you are all pro's, as opposed to trying to get ideas from laymen that post on other forums.

To your question, the furnace room has both a sump pump pit and a sewer grinder / ejector pit. The sewer ejector pit is exactly as you describe... it has a bolted down lid that is sealed with caulking and two pvc pipes, one incoming and the other outgoing with a check valve. The sump pump pit has the removable lid with the U shaped hole for the outgoing pipe and a lead-in tile where water flows in inside the pit. There is no hydrogen sulfide smell that comes with sewer gas inside the sump pit, it has a few inches of clear water only in it. It is the sump pump pit that I'm checking with the methane / propane detector. You can see it in the video that I posted. 

This is why I had the mental reaction of, "What is THAT doing in THERE ???" when the sniffer alarmed inside the sump pump pit. And immediately recorded a video so that people would believe me.

I've retested the sump pump pit a couple times and the sniffer shows higher levels of around >320 ppm when the hvac system is running. When the hvac system is off and no air is circulating, sniffer readings are >80 or below. So it would appear that suction / negative pressure is being created by the hvac system and pulling these fumes into the sump pump pit which could then be drawn into the duct work in the furnace room and circulated through the house.

If you're interested in hearing the outcome. I'm happy to come back and let you know how it plays out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sk12344 said:


> First of all, thank you to everyone here for even allowing me to continue to post since it is a "pro's only" forum. Honestly, I've gotten better feedback here because of the fact that you are all pro's, as opposed to trying to get ideas from laymen that post on other forums.
> 
> To your question, the furnace room has both a sump pump pit and a sewer grinder / ejector pit. The sewer ejector pit is exactly as you describe... it has a bolted down lid that is sealed with caulking and two pvc pipes, one incoming and the other outgoing with a check valve. The sump pump pit has the removable lid with the U shaped hole for the outgoing pipe and a lead-in tile where water flows in inside the pit. There is no hydrogen sulfide smell that comes with sewer gas inside the sump pit, it has a few inches of clear water only in it. It is the sump pump pit that I'm checking with the methane / propane detector. You can see it in the video that I posted.
> 
> ...


Believe me, you’ve received some very special treatment here! Most of the time we give misinformation. Sounds like with your willingness to consult a true professional, and our curiosity.

Please, keep us informed. This forum has many, many years of experience under our belts, and one thing we all know be true... never say never!

I have a college rental where we are getting a sewer smell from the sump, I believe I know the source, but they are too cheap to do what they need to do.

First step you need to do is find a plumber and a drain cleaner outfit in your area and have all the underground inspected. Might cost a couple or few hundred bucks, but would my first step. Don’t go and rent one if available in your area. You need trained eyes. Like when you watch curse of oak island.... I can’t make heads or tails of the GPR.

I didn’t see you post a video, I’d like to see it. In my area a gas line comes in through the basement wall. Is this your case?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> sk12344 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there, hoping someone can help me out.
> ...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> PLUMBER_BILL said:
> 
> 
> > *In reply to this you wrote ...  To your question, the furnace room has both a sump pump pit and a sewer grinder / ejector pit. The sewer ejector pit is exactly as you describe... it has a bolted down lid that is sealed with caulking and two pvc pipes, one incoming and the other outgoing with a check valve.
> ...


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Plumber Bill - You are correct. I don't know what the hell I was thinking when I described the sewage ejector pit. Tired maybe and not thinking correctly. But yes... discharge pipe is the one with the check valve, and the other pipe is the vent that runs up and out of the roof. The intake obviously attaches on the side of the extractor pit which is all under the concrete floor.

OpenSights - One question, why would people give misinformation on this forum...? Seems counterproductive. 

Also, I visited with our propane provider this afternoon. Explained everything to them and asked if they had ever encountered anything similar. They had never heard of anything like my situation before. But, like you folks, they are very interested in hearing the outcome. So, I'll call a couple of plumbers this weekend who are friends of the family and don't mind answering their phones on the weekends. Will see if they have any ideas. I did mention the issue to a cousin who joined us yesterday for Thanksgiving dinner. He's a real estate agent, has been in a lot of houses, and said that he has heard of this issue happening elsewhere.

Re: the video... My apologies, it was another plumbing forum that I posted the video to. Here's the link to it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sk12344 said:


> Plumber Bill - You are correct. I don't know what the hell I was thinking when I described the sewage ejector pit. Tired maybe and not thinking correctly. But yes... discharge pipe is the one with the check valve, and the other pipe is the vent that runs up and out of the roof. The intake obviously attaches on the side of the extractor pit which is all under the concrete floor.
> 
> OpenSights - One question, why would people give misinformation on this forum...? Seems counterproductive.
> 
> ...


We don’t like giving out “how to fix (X) problem as that is our bread and butter, and if we did it would be preferred wrong and could cost someone there life. The reductious answers we give will not harm them. Those false answers are for handy hacks and diy’ers.

The health and safety of the nation....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can’t zoom in on the video clearly. You say that detects lp and methane?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My money is on a bust up and drainage replacement.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> We don’t like giving out “how to fix (X) problem as that is our bread and butter, and if we did it would be preferred wrong and could cost someone there life. The reductious answers we give will not harm them. Those false answers are for handy hacks and diy’ers.
> 
> The health and safety of the nation....


Understood. That makes sense.

Fortunately, I am not a do-it-yourself type person. I posted here with the hope of gathering information and ideas, with which to then ask a more intelligent question of the local plumbers that I would eventually talk to, since it was a holiday.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I can’t zoom in on the video clearly. You say that detects lp and methane?


Correct. Combustible gas detector for methane and propane in ppm.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sewer gas isn’t commonly cumbustable, though I guess it could be, most certainly can cause your symptoms depending on your immune system. I get sick once in a while, when I go down, I go down hard! But then again I play with poop. I’m wondering if you have a cracked main or kitchen/laundry seeping into your crock. 

Lp is unlikely, not impossible. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Does your sump dump outside or into your main? Being on a septic, I’m assuming you’re separated.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Agreed. I'm not concerned about it being an explosion hazard.

What confuses me still is, if it was sewer gas, then there should be a hydrogen sulfide smell... and there isn't. If it was propane, then there should be a mercaptin smell... and there isn't.

Which leaves methane.... maybe as a "soil gas", since there are no refineries anywhere near here. There's an ethanol plant about 15 miles to the east but, that shouldn't get into the ground.

This is now my inquisitive side showing itself and wanting to know where this would be coming from. Not that it couldn't be a broken pvc sewer line, I just don't smell the poop scent.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Does your sump dump outside or into your main? Being on a septic, I’m assuming you’re separated.


Sump dumps into a ditch. So it's not attached to the septic tank.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh for pete seegers sake! The damn thing is going off because of the byproducts from the waste being broken down! Take that meter and go sniff a septic tank with it or open a manhole, I can almost guarantee it will go off there too.


You don't need to bust up your sewage pit. He already told you that he lies to non plumbers.


If it ain't broke don't fix it. Take a good hard look at all of your sources of combustible gases and rule each one out. Hire an hvac tech to service each gas appliance to be sure they are in working order. You may very well be getting gases like propane settling in the pit but not get a high reading at the appliance.



If poop and pee go into it than it is not a sump pit it is a sewage ejection pit. Stop calling it a sump pit if it handles sewage. Sump pits are for sump pumps which handle groundwater or other water ingress, not intentional sewage. If it shoots sewage into a ditch outside where people go near(less than like 50') than that is highly illegal and just straight up disgusting. Even if it's way out in the boonies it's still illegal although no one would likely care.


All that said I don't think it handles sewage given the lid. Any "combustible gas" you are detecting may be from dead mice decaying.


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

"Oh for pete seegers sake"... everything you mention has already been addressed earlier in the thread.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sk12344 said:


> Hey there, hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I've been feeling increased headaches, dizziness, blurred vision, rapid heart rates over the past year. Noting that symptoms are often worse in my finished basement and especially the furnace room.
> 
> ...


Not if its natural gas straight from the earth. around her call 911. Chances are there's a plumber or hvac guy on the volunteer dept. I know ours has myself and two HVAC guys who will stay after the other trucks leave to pin point the cause.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

this thread needs to be closed, since this is not a DIY site, or has it changed into one?? you have already given hundreds if not thousands of $$$$$ of free diagnostics or advice to the home owner and screwed the local licensed plumber out of it..you feed a stray dog and then more come back for a free meal....and 911 is not free plumbing service..call your local plumber to come to your house and pay him to solve your problem...


----------



## Andrej (Nov 18, 2018)

Just throwing this out there:

H2S does NOT always display the "rotten egg" smell. At high concentrations, it will destroy your ability to smell, before your brain gets the signal.

Stated symptoms, to me, imply CO2, maybe CO. Without specialized sensors, I am not aware of a single multi-gas detector that tests for both out of the box.

To me, this is a multi-trade solution. First of, get a Workplace Hygenist, take readings for a day/week/month then you can formulate a plan on how to deal with the hazards identified. Other than that, everything is as my post now: a guess.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread has become an abomination. Just waiting for it to be closed, Tommy help!


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

Fine by me, go ahead and close the thread if you want.

I stated early on that I am not trying to do the work myself. Also stated, that I posted here initially without realizing that it was a pro's only site. But that I was looking for feedback since it was a holiday and was planning to contact some local plumbers on Friday or early next week.... which I am in the process of consulting with now. I only continued to respond to questions as they were asked of me.

I'm sorry to hear that you view this thread as an abomination. I dare say, that's how I've come to view some of you and your attitudes... not all, just some. My thanks to those who offered ideas, I've passed those along to my plumber. We're working on sorting out the problem now.

Take care.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sk12344 said:


> "Oh for pete seegers sake"... everything you mention has already been addressed earlier in the thread.



Hey man, I'm just trying to give you the correct terminology so you can explain it properly to who ever you call. I was also warning you that you are unlikely to get good help here because it's only for real plumbers and if someone is telling you something big it may very well be to just mess with you.


I am not trying to belittle your fears or dismiss legitimate concerns. I am just trying to tell you what the most likely issue is. Yeah, it could be propane or natural gas or methn from the ground and if you think that you should get out now and call the fire deparment.


Personally I think it's stupid we have a "plumbers only" forum that is visible to the public.






.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It sounds like you got something leaching up through the sump pump pit.... it really dont matter exactly what it is.....maybe its methane, maybe something else..... like demons farting way down in middle earth and leaching up to your basement :devil3::devil3:

you would be wise just to hire a radon company and have a radon cover and a radon pump put into your home and just suck these fumes to the outside of your home...preferably out the roof.... 

Also, Totally seal up the basement floor with some kind of heavy duty epoxy paint to make a barrier. Paint the side walls too if they are concrete block just for extra measure

even though its not radon you would get the same results and your health will surely have to get better........

in our area they put these in for pretty cheap $700


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Personally I think it's stupid we have a "plumbers only" forum that is visible to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. However I have admin’d a couple of private forums in the past. One 2A, the other Military and LEO only. It’s easy to filter new members with specific questions but when it comes to plumbing we have so many names and terms it would be impossible to sort out any new member based on any possible screaning process.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Personally I think it's stupid we have a "plumbers only" forum that is visible to the public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you look at the large amount of non members reading through these pages the parent company is making a fortune having this and all forums open to the public to read and post on...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I agree. However I have admin’d a couple of private forums in the past. One 2A, the other Military and LEO only. It’s easy to filter new members with specific questions but when it comes to plumbing we have so many names and terms it would be impossible to sort out any new member based on any possible screaning process.


On the other site the top admin just has the new member send a copy of a piece of documentation showing their aprenticeship or licensing. There are a couple other ways too. 




ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you look at the large amount of non members reading through these pages the parent company is making a fortune having this and all forums open to the public to read and post on...



Well yeah, I guess what I meant wasn't that it was stupid the site exists, just stupid that you guys ream out non plumbers and get ticked that non plumbers can read the answers yet you post here anyway.

I understand that the bills need to be paid somehow since we use the site for free. I would rather have a private place and there are many things I dont say because its public. I also think that everyone should have access to plumbing knowledge. Not everyone can afford a plumber but they should still have access to modern plumbing.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I also think that everyone should have access to plumbing knowledge. Not everyone can afford a plumber but they should still have access to modern plumbing.


Yes everyone should have access to plumbing knowledge, and everyone already has, it's called a codebook. People can buy the codebook read articles online or watch YouTube videos and read the manufactures material. There is no reason why we should give our experience out for free to people who has access to the knowledge already. If you truly feel that way I must ask you if you also go out for free and give people advise on how to do their own plumbing so they won't have to hire you?



Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> . I also think that everyone should have access to plumbing knowledge. Not everyone can afford a plumber but they should still have access to modern plumbing.



they do its called google or hire a licensed plumber..so you will volunteer to go and diagnose peoples plumbing problems for free???? when they call you..so because someone claims they have no money is an excuse for them to hack fix their plumbing system??..its more fun busting their balls here..now thats free entertainment..there are plenty of DIY sites they can get free from..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they do its called google or hire a licensed plumber..so you will volunteer to go and diagnose peoples plumbing problems for free???? when they call you..so because someone claims they have no money is an excuse for them to hack fix their plumbing system??..its more fun busting their balls here..now thats free entertainment..there are plenty of DIY sites they can get free from..


Look man, I aint being holier than thou, I have certainly done my fair share of ball busting. But that doesnt makit right or not stupid. We shouldnt be dicks to people who are just asking questions. The thing that is really stupid is complaining you dont want to promote hack fixes by making info public yet continuing to add info to a publically visible forum.

And no, of course I aint gonna go to homes and diagnose all problems for free. But if someone takes the time to post their issue here and I ambored sitting on the pc I will diagnose for free.

And yeah there are diy sites but they want to ask real plumbers so they can do it the right way.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This guy seems legit going to a professional. The reason I gave him the info I did. Hell, I could’ve told him how to fix it after a video inspection. My guess is that he’s going to have the licensed plumber he hires read this thread.

I can read people pretty good. Online can be tough.... but it can be done.

You all know what a hardass I’ve been on handy hacks here until Cricket’s warning thread. I wish this guy was in my area to help him out.

Sounds like he’s gone now. Probably Tuesday I’ll send him a pm and see if he had it looked at. With his permission I’ll post, if not I’ll I’ll ask his permission to share the findings to those he chooses.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I would rather have a private place and there are many things I dont say because its public. I also think that everyone should have access to plumbing knowledge. Not everyone can afford a plumber but they should still have access to modern plumbing.


I'm not picking on you and this is my opinion on this.

We can use the lounge for privacy... 

Like other said code books are sold everywhere....

If people can't afford a plumber they should of kept being renters, 500$/month and all they have to do is call the landlord to have it fixed. No other costs involved. They made a choice to buy a house, repairs are part of the game and hiring skilled labor and paying for it. I don't agree to deny myself or other plumbers who studied hard, who went to school and endured a tough life without sanitation on jobsites, low pay, working in scorching heat, or freezing on 7th floor slab without any walls with winds taking years off your life while we needed to keep the glue warm in a hot box while we have to eat beside the threader without being able to wash our hands and having to unload trucks during lunch break. All that to give it away and deprive ourselves from buying food or pay our own mortgages.

Also all advice we give out and when they get sick, burn their house down or flood them we are responsible for their mistakes. Anyway that's the law here. You give advice and they use it wrong I will have go to jail for it and buy them jewels.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Look man, I aint being holier than thou, I have certainly done my fair share of ball busting. But that doesnt makit right or not stupid. We shouldnt be dicks to people who are just asking questions. The thing that is really stupid is complaining you dont want to promote hack fixes by making info public yet continuing to add info to a publically visible forum.
> 
> And no, of course I aint gonna go to homes and diagnose all problems for free. But if someone takes the time to post their issue here and I ambored sitting on the pc I will diagnose for free.
> 
> And yeah there are diy sites but they want to ask real plumbers so they can do it the right way.



im not saying either are holier than whoever..lol..but that big red banner that says "plumbing professions ONLY" should mean something..if you want to answer home owners then log into the DIY forum and tell em your licensed, but most can read this site isnt for them and they still post..so thats like poking the bear to get bitten..then have the administrator chance the forum page to state any one can post including home owners..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I'm not picking on you and this is my opinion on this.
> 
> We can use the lounge for privacy...
> 
> ...



Can’t argue one bit. I always say to my customers “The joys of homeownership, right?!” 

They all agree, and pay.

Heck three years ago I paid about 4K for a new roof on my second story... I’m already cringing at the thought of my first floor roof!

I’ve come to the point in my life where I don’t want to bother with anything but plumbing and drain cleaning. I worked for jiffy lube once... I pay my mechanic now. Actually I barter with them.... which is funny because I’ve seen a dozen different plumbing company trucks in their yard. 

Again I think this op is legit.... not some diy dirt bag.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Can’t argue one bit. I always say to my customers “The joys of homeownership, right?!”
> 
> They all agree, and pay.
> 
> ...



doesnt matter legit nice guy or scumbag..this site is for professionals period..look at big red banner on top..if majority wants it changed then have it changed and the non professionals should have the respect NOT to post..so when they do...they get busted on..or has this site gone libatard???:surprise::surprise:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> doesnt matter legit nice guy or scumbag..this site is for professionals period..look at big red banner on top..if majority wants it changed then have it changed and the non professionals should have the respect NOT to post..so when they do...they get busted on..or has this site gone libatard???:surprise::surprise:


You’ve seen my posts on non-licensed people. The one big problem with this site is if someone is looking up a plumbing forum, PZ says nothing on the phone app about being “professional’s only”. So half of the idiots we get here mistakenly come here.

I only gave suggestions in this thread because I know his issue. And make sure he hires someone with the proper equipment to diagnose his problem. Never said what his problem is. I’d never give a diagnosis online or over the phone.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just want to add an example, will the ambulance give you a free ride to the hospital? Never heard of a free ride and minimum charge is 1200$ plus service taxes!! for just a 2 block ride, no meds or anything. They will also hound the poor for years until they get paid.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyway this is a good discussion about diy help. It should have it's own thread.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn! So much for free health care! $550 for an ambulance here. Your contry needs our left! Take all of Hollywood you want! 

My point is to give his plumber to take the guess work out of it. Any information that I posted will be useless to someone who has no knowledge of what we do. So the point of helping him figure out anything fix is moot.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Don’t get me wrong, I don’t tell someone how to unclog their sink or tub. I do free estimates, but no definitive knowledge of what to do, ever!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I don’t tell someone how to unclog their sink or tub. I do free estimates, but no definitive knowledge of what to do, ever!


Talking about free estimates... Will post this weeks story.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

With estimates I give a price. Not how or what I’m going to do. And if underground, add $2k just in case, if not more.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

So just so we are clear, it's not ok for someone who isnt a plumber to fix their own plumbing?


And it isnt okay for someone who isnt a mechanic to fix their own car?
Allthose years in an unsanitary garage and youre not going to let them fix your truck tango?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> So just so we are clear, it's not ok for someone who isnt a plumber to fix their own plumbing?
> 
> 
> And it isnt okay for someone who isnt a mechanic to fix their own car?
> Allthose years in an unsanitary garage and youre not going to let them fix your truck tango?


As far as plumbing goes, here the law/code states that a master plumber’s license is required to alter the plumbing system.

A maintenance guy can replace a stool, G/D.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> So just so we are clear, it's not ok for someone who isnt a plumber to fix their own plumbing?
> 
> 
> And it isnt okay for someone who isnt a mechanic to fix their own car?
> Allthose years in an unsanitary garage and youre not going to let them fix your truck tango?


They can fix their plumbing on their own but if they want my expertise that's what I do to make a living. If I give it for free then I don't eat. It's not like suggesting a better brand faucet.

I don't understand what you mean about the mechanic part. View it this way, I wouldn't go to a garage and ask the mechanic how to repair my own truck. That's pretty insulting.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> So just so we are clear, it's not ok for someone who isnt a plumber to fix their own plumbing?
> 
> 
> And it isnt okay for someone who isnt a mechanic to fix their own car?
> Allthose years in an unsanitary garage and youre not going to let them fix your truck tango?



most municipalities must have a licensed plumber to do plumbing work..I dont or ever saw a licensed auto mechanic requirement...that doesnt mean every retard should fix their car if they dont know what they are doing...but I dont see a mechanic working at a repair place answering for free how to fix cars for every retard coming in just for free advice then going home to try and fix their car...so by giving free advice here you are doing just that...let them hire a licensed plumber and ask him or her all the questions and let the licensed plumber figure out where the smell is coming from..


----------



## sk12344 (Nov 22, 2018)

OpenSights ~ I just tried to respond to your PM but, it wouldn't send because I don't have the minimum of 25 posts as required by the forum. If you could PM me with an email address, I will reply with an update on the situation.

Same goes to the others who have PM'd me. PM me again with an email address and I will send you an update too.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sk12344 said:


> OpenSights ~ I just tried to respond to your PM but, it wouldn't send because I don't have the minimum of 25 posts as required by the forum. If you could PM me with an email address, I will reply with an update on the situation.
> 
> Same goes to the others who have PM'd me. PM me again with an email address and I will send you an update too.


If you don’t mind, please post the update on this thread.


----------

